# How to store a mount???



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

To make a long story short, the wife and I are going through the big D. I have 2 deer mounts and a coyote pelt that I need to store. I will be moving to a family members house for a while and they wount let me keep them there. The only place I can put them is in my storage unit. How should I prep them for storage. Or am I looking for trouble storing them?

Any info would be helpfull.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

The objective should be to keep them dry and keep the insects away from them. I'd recommend sealing each one separately in large garbage bags *with plenty of moth balls in them.* I've got a fur kit I have let the DNR use for many years and it is always stored safely that way. Good luck.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

No buddy's houses you can keep them at?.......Just a thought.......Mack


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

I agree with Mack, putting them in a storage unit is asking for trouble with the change in temps, and the bugs, and mice, they will no doubt get ruined.

If you cant find any one to store them for you, let me know I could help you out.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

yep, storing them is asking for trouble. If you have to do what was suggested, heavy plastic and moth balls. Any bait shops or stores you are friends with you could hang them in for a while?


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help.
The last thing I want to do is to put them in storage, so I'm going to make a few calls to see if I can find a home for them for awhile.

Big Buck
If I can't find someone I might take you up on the offer.


----------



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

Local nature center, school and even the library many display them for a while.


----------

